# Shark Rodeo Memorial Day Weekend



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Shark rodeo at the Dirty Pelican Pier. $50 to enter. First 20 entries go to the pot to make $1000 first prize. Starts on Friday 6 pm. ends on Monday at noon. The boundries are from the cut to the curve at High Island. You can fish the piers or the beach. You can take your lines out with yak, boat or jet ski but you must fight the fish from the pier or the beach.


----------

